# Auto Finesse -VS- Aston Martin DBS



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

This car is part of one of our regular client collection, you may well remember the correction detail
we carried out on it a year or so ago, this time we are back to carry out an enhancement detail to 
prep it up for sale, its copped a few unfortunate stealer washes since we last saw it and they must 
have washed it whilst hot and left it wet, as it had a few water etching marks (we have very hard 
water down this way), anyway enough chit chat enjoy the pics:

First job wash the wash stage:

Smart wheels
G101
Dodo BTBM
Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
Tardis
3m (Blue) clay

Not forgetting our prototype Dodo Sponges (yep we are still raving about them)














































Air dried and got back in doors as soon as pos (to cold to take to many pics out there with wet hands 



















A selection of the defects we had to deal with:









































































After a few tests we settled on S17 on a Megs polishing pad for the cutting and 
Menz 85RD for refinement (on DA)




























A fair bit better:










Refined and much better:



















For the LSP it was to be the wax of champions Super natural, 2 coats of inc shuts:




























Wheels sealed with another top secret product  super spray sealant, tyres dressed 
with megs endurance gel, arched dressed with AS finish:










Tail pipes polished with brite max, windows cleaned, interior given a light freshen up 
(was already in fairly good order) and bobs your uncle:






















































































































As always thanks for looking and any comments or questions are are welcome :thumb:

James B


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

awesome job on an awesome looking motor


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Stunning mate!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

There cant be many more sexy cars on this planet! Stunning :argie:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous James


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks fantastic, what a car. And what nice surroundings too!! :lol:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

looks stunning and some quality pics.:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sweet as always mate :thumb:


those quads and other toys in the background look like fun


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks awesome mate.


----------



## DSW (Jul 20, 2008)

Great Job!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

"The Wax of Champions" I like it :lol: Nice work Team AF, lovely looking car that, looks top notch now :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice work mate, and wow, what a finish!!!

That has to be one of the best looking cars ever, its just perfect in every single way, and its a manual!!!

Stunning


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, fantastic work!
Those Astons are amazing!


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work there, those were some nasty defects. Nice correction.

-Kody-


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Simply.. Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great job James, I am only a little green with envy (mind you Im not too sure I would be comfortable polishing that queen)


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeet 

You sure you're not drumming up business for those sponges when they finally get to sale.... maybe a years free supply :lol:

It does look great in the afters mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Stunning Finish :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Stunning James.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Love it, Love it, Love it 

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Facebook
Blog
Twitter


----------



## audi2k40 (Dec 17, 2008)

good work :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

loving the final shots Jimbo cracking work from team AF :thumb:

Oh which trye dressing you use on this to looks crazy glossy ?

Ant


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Awsome man. are the sponges coming out??


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

They are awesome love them. That guy's house was nice too.

My favorite part, your hat just the job in this weather:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Results there James, thanks for sharing :thumb: 

I do love those Astons! 

Johnny


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

I specifically state to my dealer not to wash the car and that if they do they will pay Robbie to fix it .. the "wiper scrapers" they use to flick the water off should be banned 

Great looking car and work


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

That looked Stunning after you finished it...what a car to be able to work on...looked great in the finished pics too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

DE1974 said:


> Oh which trye dressing you use on this to looks crazy glossy ?


Read the write up, it does say 

Great work as always James & team.

How big a Christmas wreath do they want too?! :lol:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice hat


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

jonto said:


> awesome job on an awesome looking motor


Couldn´t have said it better myself!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

awesome job,awesome car


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work guys, some of the pics are awesome:thumb:
What camera do you use?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments, means alot 



ads2k said:


> Sweeeeeeeet
> 
> You sure you're not drumming up business for those sponges when they finally get to sale.... maybe a years free supply :lol:
> 
> It does look great in the afters mate :thumb:


Years supply  try a life times :lol: they are made of such good foam its un real, better and softer than most wax applicators.



DE1974 said:


> loving the final shots Jimbo cracking work from team AF :thumb:
> 
> Oh which trye dressing you use on this to looks crazy glossy ?
> 
> Ant


I did say in the post, but its Megs endurance :thumb: it dose get a final buff.



gdavison said:


> I specifically state to my dealer not to wash the car and that if they do they will pay Robbie to fix it .. the "wiper scrapers" they use to flick the water off should be banned
> 
> Great looking car and work


Yer but unfortunately it dont always work that way, especially if you dont drop or pick the car up your self.



slrestoration said:


> Great work guys, some of the pics are awesome:thumb:
> What camera do you use?


Just a Sony point and click, its nothing fancy we do all our pics and video with the same cam, it dose seem to take a nice snap.


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

As always, awesome work!


----------



## Ignitus (Nov 15, 2010)

Beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Amazing, these sound amazing love to own one...


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Just amazing!! Great work m8


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

This car is deffanatly in my top ten dream cars. absolutely b-e-a-uuutifullll!!!
great work!! come out amazing :thumb:

Some fairly harsh imperfections there.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

amazing results


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Since when did you have spakky from N Dubz working for you? LMAO

Car looks great there mate, great work as always :thumb:


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Outstanding work with great pics!:thumb:
DBS looking very awesome!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb work, last shot is a beauty!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

This is what i would call my 'lottery car!' - Stunning car and what a brilliant British built machine! Plus, its a bond car...


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job James!


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice one:thumb:


----------

